# Daci Royal Flash



## Dany (Aug 19, 2019)

Seen at a vintage camera sale, this unpretentious little box only needed a little space on my shelves.
Made by Dacora Dangelmaier, Its name is Daci Royal Flash (Pretentious name isn't it ?).
This model has been proposed in different colors ; red, grey etc..
Introduced in 1951, It produces 6x6 cm negatives when loaded with 120 roll films.
I love this concentrate of technology.


----------



## Derrel (Aug 19, 2019)

Cool looking old camera!


----------



## webestang64 (Aug 19, 2019)

First time I've seen that camera. I imagine they are rare to find in the states.


----------



## Jeff15 (Aug 19, 2019)

I have never seen this one before, good find............


----------



## Dany (Aug 20, 2019)

Dacora produced some of their models in quite small quantity. As a consequence they are difficult to find, even in Europe.
One of my preferred Dacora in my collection is the Daco. A small piece of bakelite that looks like a vintage radio equipment.


----------

